# Lonely and Living Alone - What To Do



## Mitch86 (Apr 7, 2022)

If you are old, spouse dead and never hear from the kids, there is still a solution.  Here it is:

https://www.althumans.com/companion-robots.html

You can now buy dogs, women, men and children which are robots and will really be great.  Back in the early 1960's the "Twilight Zone," a sci-fi series imagined it but now it is TRUE AND REAL!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 7, 2022)

I've always said that eventually science fiction becomes science fact. Those little robotic pets are so lifelike and cute. Robotic pets are being used to help dementia patients. This video from The Doctors is funny.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 7, 2022)

I'll take real cats, thanks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm a cat person but I think the dogs are cuter. I can't find one just like the ones I've seen in video ads that look pretty realistic following their owners around, but this is similar.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 8, 2022)

So this is where our society is regressing to?  Just because someone invented something like these robot things, doesn't make it right!  Can't see what it will do for your mental state of mind?  I bet some of the people buying these are either going over the cliff in a hurry or soon will be.  No wonder suicides and depressions are up.  

Over my dead body would I buy a robot girl friend.  I'm from the old fashioned school that says there is nothing like the real thing.  As for pets, hey, I got a loon outside my door to remind me of when we used to own a cottage by the lake.  No, I don't talk to the loon.  For sure, the neighbours would think I'm going loony!  There is also an owl next to the loon.  Should I learn how to "hoot, hoot" in order to communicate with my stuffed owl?  Surely, I hope not!  I talk to real people and for Easter I'm going to visit family.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm a cat person but I think the dogs are cuter. I can't find one just like the ones I've seen in video ads that look pretty realistic following their owners around, but this is similar.
> View attachment 216448


Diva, where did you find the above pic? (I tried doing a reverse search-by-image for it on google images but it didn't find it.) Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Diva, where did you find the above pic? (I tried doing a reverse search-by-image for it on google images but it didn't find it.) Thanks.


I did a reverse image search and found it here @officerripley https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001418455868.html

scroll down to the bottom


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

These robot lifelike animals are a great idea for those who are to ill or frail to look after an animal and are missing their pets who have died.. and particularly useful for patients with dementia, very calming for them. 

They've been on the market for a long time...


----------



## officerripley (Apr 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I did a reverse image search and found it here @officerripley https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001418455868.html
> 
> scroll down to the bottom


Thanks, holly, got it!


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've always said that eventually science fiction becomes science fact. Those little robotic pets are so lifelike and cute. Robotic pets are being used to help dementia patients. This video from The Doctors is funny.


I enjoyed watching the cat robots, @OneEyedDiva! It was sweet and funny. I also had a good chuckle!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 8, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I enjoyed watching the cat robots, @OneEyedDiva! It was sweet and funny. I also had a good chuckle!


I'm glad Palides2021 !


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 8, 2022)

Looks like a good way to save $26,000 -- I am still feeling sticker shock at "pet rent" charged by apartments, for two pets for the rest of my life I'd have to pay $26,400 in pet rent.  Oh, maybe I could get one of the fake cats then smuggle in my real cat, and if the apartment people accuse me of having a cat I could show them the fake one.


----------



## Remy (Apr 8, 2022)

I have real cats. Yes I talk to them and even answer for them.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 8, 2022)

If you hit the lottery you could have a whole harem of girls


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 8, 2022)

The pets were cute...but the companions were very creepy.

I've always preferred the real thing, whatever it is.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 9, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Looks like a good way to save $26,000 -- I am still feeling sticker shock at "pet rent" charged by apartments, for two pets for the rest of my life I'd have to pay $26,400 in pet rent.  Oh, maybe I could get one of the fake cats then smuggle in my real cat, and if the apartment people accuse me of having a cat I could show them the fake one.


There is an old saying that I love to quote and firmly believe in:

*A Fool and his money are quickly parted.  *

To be fair I should add, "A Fool and his/her money are quickly parted."


----------

